# 3-D Range



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place where I could go and shoot some 3-D targets. I shoot in an Ag teachers tournament every summer. Thought it would be cool to find some where I could practice.

Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Banana Bend Archery Club in Baytown is the closest I know about. There is down in the Lake Jackson area also and I'm not sure if Saltgrass in Santa Fe is still operating or not.

Here is a link to Banana Bend - http://www.bananabendarchery.com/


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Do you have to be a member to shoot at the club?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Don't know. I'm not a member and have only shot there during matches.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Saltgrass is still shooting, we shot a tourny there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Saltgrass is still shooting, we shot a tourny there 2 weeks ago.


Thanks for the info!!!!


----------

